# protols.com ANYONE?



## MAS520 (Jan 18, 2017)

Anyone ever come across this site. It just showed up on my Facebook page with some to good to be true offers on Dewalt and Makita combo kits.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

You know the old saying "if it's too good to be true it probably is…


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Quick scan turns up:


This website looks like it's hosted on a compromised server
This website is 10 Days old

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

SCAM!!!!!


----------

